# 2019 Jetta S audio system is bad, how can I improve?



## Vahlok21 (Jul 16, 2019)

Anyone who has the base 2019 Jetta knows the audio is bad. There's 4 underwhelming speakers that don't provide a near full sound. Very disappointing compared to my base 2015 Passat

What can I do to make it all better? New amp? New speakers? Coaxial or component?

What would you do in this situation?


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

I had a 2017 SE and adding the Helix Soundbox accessory made a huge improvement in sound quality.


----------



## JOHN.24 (Aug 16, 2019)

*Audio sound in 2019 jetta*

That was one of the first things i noticed in mine. I have a basic S.

First thing i want to say is, right now the best configuration i have going, is 
with the stock set up audio system
the bass-mid-treble settings
i have the bass at about 8 or 9 to the top
the mid just one or two notches over the middle line
and the treble one or two notches below the middle line.

this is giving me a respectably fuller sound.

But i think my 2017 Jetta S had more volume overall, it just seemed a bit more powerful and full. so yeah that was one of my first head scratch
moments as I have gotten into the 2019. One other insight that held true for both the 19 and the 2017 as well, was that i could 
get the volume more comfortably higher when i got the windows at least a few inches rolled down. 
My 2019 seems to work the same. if i crack the windows and give some space it tends to have a nicer, richer sound. 

but of course, like you mentioned there is always aftermarket upgrades for audio. I havent searched that market in years.


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

Vahlok21 said:


> Anyone who has the base 2019 Jetta knows the audio is bad. There's 4 underwhelming speakers that don't provide a near full sound. Very disappointing compared to my base 2015 Passat
> 
> What can I do to make it all better? New amp? New speakers? Coaxial or component?
> 
> What would you do in this situation?



Start with new coaxials front and rear or maybe a set of components speakers. 

For component speakers up front, one can order new or salvage yard remove higher end Jetta front pillar that come with tweeter mounts. Otherwise, you have to fab your own mounting, like the door mirror triangle covers. 

Volume is definitely not enough for my commutes. It just does not have enough power. But, at least the sound from all for doors is equivalent. Many other cars I test drove tried to produce a bogus soundstage for the front of the car seriously attenuating the rear speaker volume. I prefer loud and equal everywhere. 

I ordered the enfig kit to start. 
https://enfigcarstereo.com/VOLKSWAGEN_JETTA_2019_AMPLIFIER.html

Once this harness arrives, I will decide on the amplifier and speakers. I am pretty sure that the 2019 Jetta has the similar VW speaker mounting of previous years but still waiting on the speaker adapter fit list to be updated. Otherwise, I will have to make my own adapters.


----------



## zibercat (Aug 20, 2019)

I replaced the front speakers on my 18 SE, first and it was a BIG improvement. Then I replaced the rear ones, even better. I went for the 100w RMS speakers (Kenwood and Kicker). Then I got a plug and play amp (max output power 100W x 4) and I'm loving my OEM head unit... Try replacing the speakers first and go from there...


----------



## 7SeasOfCheese (Dec 18, 2020)

zibercat said:


> I replaced the front speakers on my 18 SE, first and it was a BIG improvement. Then I replaced the rear ones, even better. I went for the 100w RMS speakers (Kenwood and Kicker). Then I got a plug and play amp (max output power 100W x 4) and I'm loving my OEM head unit... Try replacing the speakers first and go from there...


What plug and play amp did you purchase?


----------

